# Smartphone for photos



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have an iPhone 6s plus. I had a new battery, but it still doesn't last long even when I´m not using the phone, just overnight it looses 20% or more at times.

I´ve tried switching off all the things the YouTube guys say, but its still the same.

SO, as I take a lot of photos with the iPhone, don´t often use it for forums only WhatsApp and Facebook messenger which smartphone would you recommend ? I don´t treat myself to much so price doesn't come into it :grin2:.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

https://www.gsmarena.com/phones_best_battery_life_buyers_guide-review-2028.php


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> https://www.gsmarena.com/phones_best_battery_life_buyers_guide-review-2028.php


Have you got one of these Alan?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I've been very happy with my Samsung S9.

If you've had a new battery, the power loss must be down to underlying activity (assuming battery is not faulty). I go into Settings now and again and find apps chuntering away that I'm not using. I may have opened them once, and then they have kept running in the background unseen. Also, each time I look at something new it effectively opens up another browser, so there may be 20 or more browsers open. Eventually it reaches a limit and the oldest one shuts down as a new one opens, but it's all using power. On my phone there is an icon in the bottom corner that allows you to close as many as you like. I don't know if iphone has the same.

I dunno why I'm saying all this, you are far more able with pooters and stuff than I am!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

How often do you charge it Jan? I charge mine every night. The fact you say it loses 20% overnight indicates you don't. Smartphones were never designed to last as long on a single charge as the old non-smart phones.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The Wife has just had a new battery in her iPhone6S. This is the advice she got for battery life.


Charge it until it shows 100% then leave it charging at least 1 more hour.
Use it until the battery is totally flat.
Charge it fully + at least one hour.
Then use as normal.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Tugs.
I have gone through the whole thing again on Youtube with the 2 chaps who are Apple "experts". and there were a few things they suggested that I hadn´t done, so now we will see how it behaves.

Jean.
Sometimes the battery is full before I go to bed so I unplug it and in the morning its lost some. Like now its down to 30% ao I will plug it in and by the time I go to bed it will be full.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

747 said:


> The Wife has just had a new battery in her iPhone6S. This is the advice she got for battery life.
> 
> Charge it until it shows 100% then leave it charging at least 1 more hour.
> *Use it until the battery is totally flat.*
> ...


I think they advise that on new batteries Jim, thats what I had to do with this one, let it completely drain 3 times although I thought that had stopped being necessary a few years back.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No Jan. Mine is a One Plus.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Following - as we really must get into this smart phone world


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> Following - as we really must get into this smart phone world


You don't need to spend big bucks on an initial 'smart' phone Pat. Well under £100 will get you one that does most of what us mere mortals need to keep in touch on many levels.

I am just haggling with a Chinese seller who sent me the wrong size phone. I find I like the larger screens and can't handle the smaller ones too well. So a £75, 6.8" or 7" modest supermarket or online seller will do. imho

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm happy with my Samsung Galaxy S7 edge, does it all, mini puter in me pok.

I think to see all open stuff on fruit-based devices you tap the button a few times and it shows a cascade of open programs and you can swipe them off one at a time.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> You don't need to spend big bucks on an initial 'smart' phone Pat. Well under £100 will get you one that does most of what us mere mortals need to keep in touch on many levels.
> 
> I am just haggling with a Chinese seller who sent me the wrong size phone. I find I like the larger screens and can't handle the smaller ones too well. So a £75, 6.8" or 7" modest supermarket or online seller will do. imho
> 
> Ray.


Depends on what you want to use it for Ray, what do you use yours for mostly?
I take photos all the time on WhatsApp to send to people, then photos for forums and photos to keep. 
What I find with my phone is zooming in on a subject ruins the picture, my Panasonic video Camera is best for that, but its no something that can be carried everywhere with you.

My battery problem has nothing to do with open programs, of that I am certain. At 8 am this morning it was 100%, 30 mins later it is 96% and I haven´t used it, only to open it just now to see what the % said.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm happy with my *Samsung Galaxy S7 edge*, does it all, mini puter in me pok.
> 
> I think to see all open stuff on fruit-based devices you tap the button a few times and it shows a cascade of open programs and you can swipe them off one at a time.


At the top of the list Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra. 999.00€ from Amazon

https://www.techradar.com/news/best-cameraphone


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It seems to me that more and more people are buying a camera that also doubles as a phone


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> It seems to me that more and more people are buying a camera that also doubles as a phone


Exactly Pat, I don´t use it as a normal phone very often, any calls I make are done either on WhatsApp or Messenger where I can call all over the world for not extra cost.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Depends on what you want to use it for Ray, what do you use yours for mostly?
> I take photos all the time on WhatsApp to send to people, then photos for forums and photos to keep.
> What I find with my phone is zooming in on a subject ruins the picture, my Panasonic video Camera is best for that, but its no something that can be carried everywhere with you.
> 
> My battery problem has nothing to do with open programs, of that I am certain. At 8 am this morning it was 100%, 30 mins later it is 96% and I haven´t used it, only to open it just now to see what the % said.


Agreed Jan. But as Pat says it's just an initial foray into the smart phone world. imho there is no need to spend big bucks, and that is subjective, for a mini computer in your pocket Kev.

Just the basics of receiving calls, Whatsapp, e-mails, translations, web search, the odd pic and that's about it. As and when the need increases then upgrading to a higher spec.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The difficulty lies in what you can do with a smartphone versus what it can do, until you actually have one for a while you don't realise the depth of the many and varied apps there are to make life easier, it is important to get one where you can add a good sized micro SD card as the phone memory can fill up quite quickly.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Kev and all the dual SIM cheap Chinese ones I have had are able to accommodate a 32GB micro card.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine has a 128gb card in as I take lots of pictures when away, quite often in burst mode which is 64 rapid shots at one go so like a mini video but much closer together.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Weight: 227g
Dimensions: 165.1 x 75.6 x 8.9 mmOS: 
Android 11Screen size: 6.8-inch
Resolution: 1440 x 3200CPU: 
Snapdragon 888 / Exynos 2100
*RAM: 12GB / 16GBStorage: 128GB/256GB/512GB*
Battery: 5,000mAh
Rear camera: 108MP + 10MP + 10MP + 12MP
Front camera: 40MP

I only have 64GB on my iPhone and still have 38.02 GB Available after removing photos to an external drive so 128/256 or 512GB should cover everything without an extra SD card I think.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

One other thing I will say, the cheaper phone screens are not so good in bright sunlight.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had one like that, I bought a matte screen off ebay, I have them on my tablets too.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now I am getting really confused.

The info I showed says 10 GB Ram. this lot say 5GB RAM

RAM was explained to me once, but of course I have forgotten what it means.

https://www.amazon.de/s?k=samsung+galaxy+s21+ultra+256gb&i=electronics&ref=nb_sb_noss


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Forget what I just posted, I clicked on one and it says 10 GB. _but I will have to look up RAM_

I think 128GB will be more than enough for my needs.

https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Samsung-...ltra+256gb&qid=1626766410&s=ce-de&sr=1-3&th=1

Howsomever that I will forget, look at the delivery date :surprise:


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I only use my IPhone se2020 for my photos, never need anything else.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would like to Nik but by the time I have orientated, tapped the wake, then camera and worked out which way and tab, the moment has often passed.
My old Casio strapped to my hip can be whipped out and 'fired' in seconds.

Mind you when it rarely rings I can sometimes tap the wrong tab and cut the caller off.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nickkdx said:


> I only use my IPhone se2020 for my photos, never need anything else.


I will have to think more about this subject, the S6 plus does take decent photos, but I have seen others that are better, maybe its the photographer at fault not the tool. 
My nephew has taken some really lovely close ups of bees on the flowers in his garden with a Samsung S8 I expect it also depends on the subject your trying to capture.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan that phone seems way too expensive to me.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Jan that phone seems way too expensive to me.


Yes Alan, I am going to put this on hold, the battery problem maybe because the replacement it is not an Apple battery and the phone itself is a reconditioned, I wouldn't buy a new one because I didn´t really think I needed a smartphone :smile2: Now I know I do especially for photos I thought I would treat myself to something better, but I am not going to go into it blind as I did the first time, I have learnt a bit in the 2 years I have had it, not a lot, but a bit.

I think if I have another iPhone the new one will be easy to transfer to automatically or won´t it? I´m thinking out loud again.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You might find the switch to Android from Apple a bit of a PIA Jan. I dont know much about modern smartphones to be honest but I do know it was PIA transferring from my old iPhone to Android but to be honest I do prefer the Samsung now. Mines an old Galaxy Note 3 I think. Donated to me by Eurajohn on here and its been terrific but if you are used to how Apple stuff works and all your other stuff is Apple you might want to stay with Apple.

I noticed the battery on mine is not lasting as long so I bought a replacement and its just the same. I think the issue with old phones and laptops is if you replace the battery chances are its a cheap copy and has probably been on the shelves for years.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I seem to be in the middle of trying to 'advise' two sis in laws who both feel the need to go 'smart' phones now.
Great as I now have two new ones as spares. 
The latest one which was supposed to be a 7.1" and arrived as a 6.1" for £52.99 they have now offered a £30 refund and I keep the phone.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> You might find the switch to Android from Apple a bit of a PIA Jan. I dont know much about modern smartphones to be honest but I do know it was PIA transferring from my old iPhone to Android but to be honest I do prefer the Samsung now. Mines an old Galaxy Note 3 I think. Donated to me by Eurajohn on here and its been terrific but if you are used to how Apple stuff works and all your other stuff is Apple you might want to stay with Apple.
> 
> I noticed the battery on mine is not lasting as long so I bought a replacement and its just the same. I think the issue with old phones and laptops is if you replace the battery chances are its a cheap copy and has probably been on the shelves for years.


All these things have to be taken into consideration I know Barry, thats why I´m not going to rush into anything.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> It seems to me that more and more people are buying a camera that also doubles as a phone


Some of the new smartphones have more than one lens so you can take different styles of pictures, and within the standard phone apps there are twiddly bits you can use to make them even better such as panoramic where you take several pictures while slowly turning and the app stitches them together to make one wide picture.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Guide to iphone battery life ranked here https://reboxed.co/blogs/outsidethebox/the-best-iphones-for-battery-life-ranked-reboxed


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> My battery problem has nothing to do with open programs, of that I am certain. At 8 am this morning it was 100%, 30 mins later it is 96% and I haven´t used it, only to open it just now to see what the % said.


I wouldn't be too sure about that Jan. I have Avast on my phone and occasionally it will suggest I free up RAM (the working memory where all the transactions with various apps is done so if it's getting full your phone will be much slower and, presumably, use more battery power). When I agree to this I am amazed at how many apps' info it clears out. Lots of stuff I probably haven't used in a long time.

I'm sure there'll be a way on the iPhone to check which apps are in memory.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As I said press the button a few times and all open apps will be there, most apps don't close on their own, on proper phones the left button shows them all.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

"Although you may already know, freeing up RAM memory is something that both Android and iOS do by default and you should generally not worry about this. However, there are cases where it is necessary to do so."

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I wouldn't be too sure about that Jan. I have Avast on my phone and occasionally it will suggest I free up RAM (the working memory where all the transactions with various apps is done so if it's getting full your phone will be much slower and, presumably, use more battery power). When I agree to this I am amazed at how many apps' info it clears out. Lots of stuff I probably haven't used in a long time.
> 
> I'm sure there'll be a way on the iPhone to check which apps are in memory.


Did that yesterday Jean when I went through the list with the 2 gurus on YouTube.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is what I would like to achieve with a smart phone :grin2:

Same subject (s) on iPhone full zoom 

on Panasonic camcorder could have zoomed in a bit more.

I don´t think its normal for 2 hares to be together this time of year is it?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

If it’s only battery issues with your phone why not just buy a suitable power pack to use when you run low ?

Keep it simple.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> If it's only battery issues with your phone why not just buy a suitable power pack to use when you run low ?
> 
> Keep it simple.
> 
> Terry


Not just the battery Terry, I would like something that will take better photos and videos. I can always charge the battery where ever I am.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I hung back from answering this as I thought you had been totally seduced by the Apple marque.
However I now see that perhaps you can be persuaded to see sense.:smile2:

The only thing you will miss out on if going Android is the hand holding Apple specialise in.

I very much rate Samsung products, if camera is most important to you and you don't want to spend too much one of the "A" series should suffice if you want the best go for the Galaxy S range.
I recently bought a Samsung S20 FE for my good lady, she is an avid picture taker and this one performs better than any camera we've owned, I know Ray will try to convince you that a two bob Chinese special is your best bet, in my opinion nothing could be further from the truth.
If you do decide to go with a premium grade phone the quality is easy to see and feel, from the display, speed, battery life and of course important to you picture quality, the only problem with the amount of zoom available is you do really need to have something to steady the phone against.

You're looking for quality not budget basement.


.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed John. But my needs are very modest in comparison. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> I hung back from answering this as I thought you had been totally seduced by the Apple marque.
> However I now see that perhaps you can be persuaded to see sense.:smile2:
> 
> The only thing you will miss out on if going Android is the hand holding Apple specialise in.
> ...


I am looking at them now Samsung S20 FE the price seems to depend on what colour you choose and as colour doesn't worry me I have chosen the cheapest one :grin2: Am I missing something? why is it reduced so much ? I haven´t ordered it yet. 
https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Samsung-...1&sprefix=Samsung+Galaxy+20+fe,aps,205&sr=8-5

https://www.amazon.de/s?k=samsung+g...laxy+20+fe,aps,205&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_2_20

This one seems the better buy, 2021 model and operating system 11 which if I read it right is a better more secure system.
https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Samsung-...1&sprefix=Samsung+Galaxy+20+fe,aps,205&sr=8-6


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, agreed you get what you pay for. So my new phone at £22.95 must be crap. I haven't put my SIM into it yet but it's managed everything on Wi-Fi so far.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That 1st one can't be right Jan - Android 4. 2 n 2G technology??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> That 1st one can't be right Jan - Android 4. 2 n 2G technology??


I don´t know what any of that means Jean.

The second one I picked seems to be nearer what I need, but then again I don´t have much idea.

I don´t know what connectivity technology means either.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Let us know when you do Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Let us know when you do Jan.
> 
> Ray.


I think they threw that in to fill a space Ray, It must surely also work with a SIM card.

Stands for "Wireless Local Area Network." A WLAN, or wireless LAN, is a network that allows devices to connect and communicate wirelessly. Unlike a traditional wired LAN, in which devices communicate over Ethernet cables, devices on a WLAN communicate via Wi-Fi.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> jiwawa said:
> 
> 
> > That 1st one can't be right Jan - Android 4. 2 n 2G technology??
> ...


My android is on 11 and 2g is the very oldest of cellular connectivity - probably everyone is using 4g now and 5g is available in more and more areas.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> My android is on 11 and 2g is the very oldest of cellular connectivity - probably everyone is using 4g now and 5g is available in more and more areas.


I don´t understand the 2----4-& 5 g what does that mean?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think 2g is old-fashioned calls n texts only. 3,4 and 5g are increasingly better iterations of WiFi capability. I think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spot on Jean, to be honest, although the 2/3g may still work I assume they will be turned off at some point, anything below 4g is pretty poor and takes ages to do owt, 5g is not really useful for most peeps and isn't nationwide yet, mind you neither is 4g.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Jan, have a look at the official Samsung website, if the German one is same as the French one they always have deals on the not the latest models.

You never can be 100% sure what you are getting with Amazon, if not actually supplied by Amazon i.e. marketplace or just fulfilled by Amazon, if whatever you are looking at is actually stated to be supplied by Amazon you are fully protected.

If buying from Samsung you can be sure it's genuine and are fully covered.

Whatever it is it should be running Android 11.


.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh flipping heck, I'm way out, but it might be my phone doesn't like the later updates.

This is now, I'll try to update it shortly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It says latest updates have been installed.


What is to become of me, I feel excludid like.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My phone says we have 5G here but it lies. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> Jan, have a look at the official Samsung website, if the German one is same as the French one they always have deals on the not the latest models.
> 
> You never can be 100% sure what you are getting with Amazon, if not actually supplied by Amazon i.e. marketplace or just fulfilled by Amazon, if whatever you are looking at is actually stated to be supplied by Amazon you are fully protected.
> 
> ...


Looks to be a bit of a fuff to transfer from an android to my iMac. The iMac isn't doing it automatically from my iPhone for some unknown reason, but I just plug the phone into the computer, open photos and Click on Janets iPhone then choose which ones to transfer.
So far I haven't found the FE Samsung on their site, but I'm on the iPad at the moment will look on the Computer later after I've done a bit of garden work, blast you can waste a lot of time looking for things on the Internet.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good job we've all got a lot of time to waste!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Pat we are so busy that we are now scheduling visits and appointments ten days ahead.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I haven’t, age is against me and I have work to do in the garden, yesterday grass cutting, today tree lopping, walking Mot, cooking something, house work. For 2 years I keep saying I must clean windows, all of them never get done only the important ones. As a lot of us find out, what I could once do in a day takes me a few more days now with the work rest work Routine. Cutting off the little branches is not the trouble, bending down ti pick them up, put in wheelbarrow (which is hooked onto the mower) take branches out to put on the heap that’s the trouble. I have just done one tree and having a sit down before I tackle the next.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I hear you Jan.
Chris and I often reminisce about our previous life. Full time, demanding, jobs, children, horses, goats, dogs and cats. Up at the crack of dawn to see to livestock and walk the dogs, school run, off to work then the same in reverse in the evening. Weekends spent cleaning and, of course, we renovated three old houses. Now we are still up at the crack of dawn and struggle to keep up with just the housework, gardening and dog walking!
I think the answer is to come to terms with paying for help. Chris hates the idea but I could cope with it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We rationalise what does actually needs doing then we go out, life's too short for all this stuff, get out and enjoy what's left of it.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev, manufacturers only support (with update, upgrades) for a specific time, your current phone is probably as far as they and the unit you have are scheduled / possible to upgrade to, time to buy a newer phone :smile2:

Jan your last comment is exactly what I referred to in my original reply, Apple hand holding is the reason most people continue to buy / own Apple products. You pay upfront an added premium for the "service", if it is worth it to you simply buy the latest Iphone which I believe has an acceptable camera, although overpriced (aren't they all) for what they are.
If you check on reviews the Huawei premium range are best on the camera front, although the USA have a down on them and they now don't have access to a lot of the Android apps etc.


.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> Jan your last comment is exactly what I referred to in my original reply, Apple hand holding is the reason most people continue to buy / own Apple products. You pay upfront an added premium for the "service", if it is worth it to you simply buy the latest Iphone which I believe has an acceptable camera, although overpriced (aren't they all) for what they are.
> If you check on reviews the Huawei premium range are best on the camera front, although the USA have a down on them and they now don't have access to a lot of the Android apps etc.


Maybe Apple are more expensive John, but I think I have less trouble with my setup than any other and I have never been refused help from their support.
I still haven´t decided what phone or make yet.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> eurajohn said:
> 
> 
> > Jan your last comment is exactly what I referred to in my original reply, Apple hand holding is the reason most people continue to buy / own Apple products. You pay upfront an added premium for the "service", if it is worth it to you simply buy the latest Iphone which I believe has an acceptable camera, although overpriced (aren't they all) for what they are.
> ...


You'll work it out, you usually do. Everyone's a critic, trust your own judgement it won't let you down. AND if it does you've only yourself to blame. 😆

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> You'll work it out, you usually do. Everyone's a critic, trust your own judgement it won't let you down. AND if it does you've only yourself to blame. 😆
> 
> Terry


Wotwot blame myself :laugh: That's why I have to make all these enquiries Terry, I don't want to make the wrong decision. I have not regretted having Apple 🍎 things, being a simple person :grin2: I think they are simple to use, howsomever it would be nice to have a phone with decent camera and Video all in one.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Wotwot blame myself :laugh: That's why I have to make all these enquiries Terry, I don't want to make the wrong decision. I have not regretted having Apple 🍎 things, being a simple person :grin2: I think they are simple to use, howsomever it would be nice to have a phone with decent camera and Video all in one.


Will agree about Apple, never had issues with phone or pad have just never gone to the Mac as the pad gets used most.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This weeks Computer Active mag has some basic and cheaper smart phones under £100 listed. I have the two pages copied in a pfd file if anyone wants to read it. 
Send me an e-mail address.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

If you are thinking of buying an iPhone wait until September when Apple are introducing their new models. You will then be able to buy one of the older phones a little cheaper or one of the new models.

The cameras from the iPhone 11 onwards are excellent, far superior to any other phone on the market, the new modified iPhone 12 being introduced in September will be mind-blowing. 

I have just been watching some underwater photography, stills and video taken this morning in Poole Bay with a 12 Pro and the results were mind blowing.

Happy buying Jan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dunno why I have to help the dopey old bat but here ya go..

https://www.mywit.com/articles/the-top-10-used-cell-phones-with-the-best-camera-phone


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Dunno why I have to help the dopey old bat but here ya go..
> 
> https://www.mywit.com/articles/the-top-10-used-cell-phones-with-the-best-camera-phone


November 2018, who´s the dopey one


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Dunno why I have to help the dopey old bat but here ya go..
> 
> https://www.mywit.com/articles/the-top-10-used-cell-phones-with-the-best-camera-phone


I believe the link above is well out of date.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> November 2018, who´s the dopey one


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Considering its about older phones cameras it isn't out of date at all.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Still funny though. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bloody Sycophant.


----------

